
Martian Skies Clearing Over Opportunity Rover - laacz
https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=7227
======
laacz
What would storms of such duration mean for human base on Mars? Would they
have alternative energy sources beyond solar panels? It's been two and a half
months without Sun.

